# Best International school in Utrecht?



## kjmdjm (Jan 31, 2014)

I am looking to see if someone can advise me on which English speaking school(s) would be best for my daughter in the Utrecht area? We hope to be moving there this summer and in the fall she will need to finish her Senior year for High School.

I have heard there are limited spaces available so would also like to know how far in advance we need to contact the school for her to be accepted.

Thanks in advance for any and all advice.


----------

